# Velux skylight install with 10 degree slope and corrugated tin roofing



## oliverbutthead (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello 

Wanting to install a Velux Skylight in my bathroom. Roof has about a 10 degree slope with corregated tin roofing. I have found so far that supposedly the FCM Curb mounted model is supposedly the best bet for this situation. I am not sure if the EPDM flashing kit for metal roofs works for this model or not. I found a post in the contractor forum that said the kit for metal roofs from Velux are crap anyways. Is there a way to make your own leak proof flashing for this situation? Does anyone have any experience with this?

Andy


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Corrugated roofing has it's own characteristics and pecularities. I think I'd use 1/8" lead. Front pan, side pans and back pan. 
You might want to put acurb under the SL too and raise it a bit, and also tilt the SL to 30 degrees or so.


----------



## oliverbutthead (Jul 4, 2008)

*lead flashing*

Thanks for the quick reply! Should the side lead flashing be stepped or one solid piece? Also should it be soldered or welded somehow or just overlapped properly. 

Thanks


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Solid. Lap each piece about 6". Use Permanent Sealer gutter seal in 2 thin beads inside each lap. Not on the outside of the laps.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Don't cut the corners too closely. Let the material drift around the corners so the water passes by an inch or so from the 'apex' of each corner.


----------



## oliverbutthead (Jul 4, 2008)

*Lead*

Thanks for all your help thus far tinner. I suppose you use lead because it is easily maleable and will form to the corregated tin? Do you know of any photos anywhere of an application your refering to? I think I have a round of bout idea but can understand much easier with photos. This will be my first skylight install.. 

Thanks


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

No exactly. Here is a link to some details with metal. Hope they help.
http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=30&AlbumID=598&file=4434&s=0


----------



## oliverbutthead (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for the extra help it always helps to see photos. First time is always a challenge to make sure it is done right. Looks as though you have done your fair share of flashing! Probably second nature to you by now. 

Much appreciation


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

oliverbutthead said:


> thanks for the extra help it always helps to see photos. First time is always a challenge to make sure it is done right. Looks as though you have done your fair share of flashing! Probably second nature to you by now.
> 
> Much appreciation


 
pics help everything :thumbsup:


----------

